# Hartsgrove Homestead waiting Room!!



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it's almost time!!! Our Nigerian Dwarf, Roseanne, is due tomorrow but I am staying home today because this morning she decided to lay down during breakfast. Now, in my limited goat experience, one does not simply lay down during feeding time! I've had a hard time feeling ligaments from the start but now I KNOW she is very squishy back there. 

Do you think she's close? She hasn't had much mucous and hasn't been really vocal.. shes very quiet to begin with. But she is wagging her tail a lot and her belly seems itchy. No pawing, no seclusion. 

I took the day off knowing that it probably isn't today but I'm so darn excited I thought I'd start a thread to share 
my excitement!!! 

She's also breathing loudly while laying down but I think it's just because she is uncomfortable. I'll try and get some pics up of my pretty momma!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Not much mucous but it seems sort of 'open' if that makes sense


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She's defiantly due soon the opening means she has multiples! Watch her walking I've noticed that my does walk super slow the day they kid


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I was hoping its multiples and not just one ginormous baby haha! She had twins last year. Here's hoping for girls Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No problem!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm betting babies before you go to bed tonight! ;-)


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

I hope so! Of course, that could be pretty late because I won't want to go to bed  

Can't wait for those tiny goat hooves!! 

She is still acting the same - not really making any sounds, just laying around with heavyish breathing. She's probably annoyed because I keep checking on her.. Time will tell!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Nothing yet. Still just laying around. I'm starting to think I'm just wishing her into labor. She's in the kidding stall this evening hopefully we'll make some progress soon!! She looks dazed. I think she's sleepy! Updates to come!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is her udder tight yet?


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

It's pretty full but I'm not sure how full it will get. Its not 'shiny' and not so full that its tight, just very full.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've never seen what they call a shiny udder. I mainly look for teats to fill. Usually happens in early labor.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Still no babies ☹ I must have been imagining things yesterday! She is being pretty vocal this morning and moving around a lot more than yesterday. Poor girl is frustrated! 

Hope to post some kid pics soon! Looks like I'll be playing hooky again today!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

.. her teats are so teeny tiny that they always look full, so I don't know that I'll be able to watch that. 

We shall see..


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

We have BABIES 2 bucklings and one doeling!!

Mommy and babies are all doing great! I had given up sitting in the barn so my nephew and I decided to watch some TV. Well, luckily our English Mastiff, Maude, heard an unusual cry from the goat barn and started barking like crazy! Sure enough I arrived just in time to help clean off the first baby. 

Billions of pics to come


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Awww. So cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Weigh them daily to be sure they are getting enough. You need a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They are cute! Glad all went well! 
Make sure they all are eating enough, sometimes with triplets, one gets left behind. You may have to supplement it with a bottle. 

(I have extra bottles and nipples, holler if you need some)

Again, Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwww, I'm lousy at predictions. ;-) Your babies are ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you, Thanks, and Thanks again!! They are so sweet! 

I will definitely weigh them - I hadn't even thought of that (and here, I thought I was prepared). I've got a little scale though so it should be no biggie.

Deb - thanks so much - I felt more confident knowing I could call you if need be! I got some of those little nipples that fit on water bottles just in case from Tractor Supply, but who knows how good those are. They all seem to be eating fine and taking turns but I'm sure that could change as hours and days and weeks go by! I do appreciate all the help and advise you've given me thus far though. I just kept thinking "she had 93 kids this year! I will be fine" haha.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Anything else I should be looking for/ making sure they all get? I've read the books and the forums, but now my mind seems blank. I have mom lots of water and hay and some pellets which she ate a little. I also gave her some of her favorite, raisins. I've dipped umbilical cords and hooves and cleaned everything up the best I could. Roseanne (mom) passed everything that I know of, so I don't think there's anything left on that end.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They will need cocci treatment at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok will do. Is there a particular treatment that you find works better than others? Tractor Supply is nearby but I also need to order from Jeffers or could ask a vet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Baycox. You have to order from horseprerace.com.


----------



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------

